# Black spots on screen



## 09molloyi (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a DLP hd projector! Don't know the model but it's top of the range cost a lot of money! Now the satellite bit doesn't work and there is lots of black dots on the screen! It has gotten worse over time. What do I do???? There is some custom stuff there and custom programmed devices! Is it dust or what! Help me please!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The make and model would be of huge assistance. In lieu of that, could you perhaps take some pictures of the spots? In addition, how long have you owned the PJ and when did these spots begin?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 09molloyi (Aug 6, 2012)

09molloyi said:


> I have a DLP hd projector! Don't know the model but it's top of the range cost a lot of money! Now the satellite bit doesn't work and there is lots of black dots on the screen! It has gotten worse over time. What do I do???? There is some custom stuff there and custom programmed devices! Is it dust or what! Help me please!


If u want pictures of it I will have to email them.


----------



## 09molloyi (Aug 6, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> The make and model would be of huge assistance. In lieu of that, could you perhaps take some pictures of the spots? In addition, how long have you owned the PJ and when did these spots begin?
> Cheers,
> JJ


I have pictures but they are too big to upload I could email them to if you want my email is "ianmolloy88atgmail.com"


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is very difficult to provide assistance without more detail and a better understanding of the symptom. You can save to a lower resolution, save to the gallery, and crop the images as alternatives. Model information, system setup, and what you have done to troubleshoot the problem are all important information if you want to convey the problem in a manner that allows others to help.

If you email images and take the discussion off line, others will never benefit from what might be learned.


----------

